# Question For TCR owners



## terkonekto (Sep 22, 2005)

I have a 2009 TCR Advanced 3 with the removable seatpost. On the first couple of rides I notice a creaking coming from the seatpost while pedaling. I greased the seatpost and it seems to have taken care of the problem but I was wondering if anybody else had this problem.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

I haven't had this problem with my new TCR.


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

Not here either but I only have a few hundred miles on mine at this point. 

Jimt


----------



## musicociclista (Jan 15, 2006)

I'd grease the bolts but not the seatpost.


----------



## xj31 (Mar 8, 2009)

I have a 2010 that started making noise,I put carbon paste on the seatpost to shut it up


----------



## TOflat (Oct 7, 2009)

I had that problem with my 09 tcr. I ended up taking the post out, greasing the seatpost clamp, the inside of the seat tube, the rails, and even put a little bit of penetrating oil inside where the seat rails meet the saddle body. It went alright for about a month and then the creaking came back a little bit but not as severe as before. In my opinion, I think it came more from the seat clamping area. Giant's seatposts aren't the best designed posts ever. Especially their 2010 posts.


----------



## rick222 (May 29, 2005)

The Giants are normally delivered with a packet of carbon paste which should be used during assembly.


----------



## TOflat (Oct 7, 2009)

rick222 said:


> The Giants are normally delivered with a packet of carbon paste which should be used during assembly.



It must be a US thing, we're a major Giant dealer in Toronto and over the past 3 years of dealing with anything Giant and carbon, I've yet to see any packet of Carbon paste. Even my 2010 Advanced SL2 didn't come with any of that stuff. (Advanced 0 came with a carbon bottle cage? That was about the gist of it all).


----------



## rick222 (May 29, 2005)

It's odd how that varies country to country. My 2010 SL 3 came with and extra Derailleur hanger and carbon paste.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2010)

*Where to get carbon paste?*

Having the same problem with my 09 advanced 2. LBS replaced the seat the first time and greased the bolt threads the next. Still creaking. Where can you get carbon paste and what type is best? Thanks


----------



## Diesel~ (Nov 16, 2009)

bikracernc said:


> Having the same problem with my 09 advanced 2. LBS replaced the seat the first time and greased the bolt threads the next. Still creaking. Where can you get carbon paste and what type is best? Thanks


Grease:

Seat clamp to seat post interface
All bolts
Nut to seat clamp interface
Seat rails

Carbon Paste:

Seat post to frame interface

I personally like Finish Line Fiber Grip. I picked it up at the LBS, but I've seen it sold online as well.

-D


----------



## terkonekto (Sep 22, 2005)

*original poster results*

Went to LBS and got carbon paste from Tacx. I put it on the seatpost and the head of the seatpost that comes in contact with the seat rails and it is now creak free. :thumbsup:


----------



## thedago (Sep 30, 2009)

i think this just started for me- also have an 09 tcr advanced 3- good to know the remedy


----------



## HiImSeth (Jun 3, 2009)

I've the same problem with my 2010 TCR Advanced 3. I'm going to run by the shop on my way out for a ride tonight and get the hook up on some carbon paste. It's actually more annoying than someone driving down the highway with their blinker on for miles, and that is pretty annoying.


----------



## ticmxman (May 20, 2007)

terkonekto said:


> Went to LBS and got carbon paste from Tacx. I put it on the seatpost and the head of the seatpost that comes in contact with the seat rails and it is now creak free. :thumbsup:



Ditto, I have to use the paste on my post only not the head but I have to do it every few weeks to keep the creak from coming back, on my Defy Advanced. I've also noted a little damage to the post at the rear (pointed tip), from the frame clamp. I'm a bit concerned but it is fairly small spot. Anyone know the torque spec for this double bolt clamp?


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah, the creaking is FINLLY gone for me too. LBS used carbon paste on the post/frame junction last week. I've been on three rides now and it is silent. I'm so happy, but pessimistic that the creaking will come back


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

ticmxman said:


> Anyone know the torque spec for this double bolt clamp?


4.9 Nm. Don't go above 4 in case you strip the thread. Mine stripped at 4.5Nm on a correctly set up wrench, used correctly. I got Warranty replacement.


----------



## HiImSeth (Jun 3, 2009)

I took mine into the shop and they determined that the seat post was too long and causing it to get tight down where the tube narrows. They said they'd figured this out shortly after I bought it. Anyway, he chopped a couple inches off the end of the seat post and sent me on my way. It actually did seem much better for the first 30 or so miles. The next 40, not so much.. the creaking was in full force.

Sooo.. I took it back on Tuesday and picked it up last night. They re-installed the bottom bracket and made sure it was tight/lubed as it should have been when built. I took it out for a short (15 mi) spin last night and it was as quiet as ever. I'll get it out again this weekend and see how it is after some more miles, but I'm hoping it may be fixed!


----------



## dxdgenert (Jun 19, 2008)

Maybe I am very, very anal but shouldn't all carbon parts use a "paste". I use the Ritchey paste on all of the carbon (bars, seat post, stem, etc.). If it is carbon, it gets a light coat and correct torque. Seems like a the proper and safe thing to do.

Never had any slippage or creaks, either.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

Well, it's been 3 weeks and roughly 150 miles and....no noise! Carbon paste was the cure.


----------



## Nolan123 (Feb 19, 2021)

Hey everyone just wondering what grease you use for the carbon bike?


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

For carbon-to-carbon or carbon-to-metal people use something often referred to as carbon paste or carbon compound, just do a Google search and you'll see products from brands like Park and Finish Line. 

Grease is for metal-to-metal. Also some people for threaded metal-to-medal use anti-seize but a lot of people just stick to grease.


----------

